# Plastic Containers



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I will be keeping my mice indoors in their own room so I am looking for something lightweight and relatively cheap and easy to clean out to keep them in.

I have looked at lab cages but they are very expensive and now I have thought about the plastic boxes that small snakes are often kept in like these:

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...ile-boxes-576/exo-terra-faunariums-26678.html
I won't be using water bottles,(I'm going with the breeders recommended milk/bread combination)so that's not a problem,and they seem well ventilated etc

I was thinking of the flat type rather than the ones will less floor space and high sides.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally I'd just stick to water. Those are fairly expensive for bigger ones, if I were you i'd head over to wilkinsons/morrisons/tescos home stores and buy yourself some underbed storage boxes-or what ever ones tickle your fancy! The rest is simple-Cut down some wire mesh to size, draw on the box where you want it to be (remember to leave enough room to attach it to the box and to make holes for wire or cable ties) and use a soldering iron to make the main hole.

Look at these topics/links for more of an idea on what i'm rambling about 
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3989
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3121
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/woodla ... 9l-rub.htm

You don't have to use RUBS, most plastic storage boxes will do, just make sure the lid secures nicely. And you can see that water bottles can be attached easily!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have quite a few of those cages.I always opt for flat ones to save space.I preferred the white fauna boxes that were the for runner to these but they are no longer available.As with everything, the new model has been more cheaply made but that said they are still good to use.Only the biggest is suitable.As for bread and milk, it used to be considered essential and I would give it if I had time to keep all the bowls washed out and hygenic but alas I don't.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

With faunariums they have a fault the mice can climb up the water bottles and eat holes in the lid and escape.The shallower the tank the easier it is for the mouse to climb up too the lid, the lids on the expo Faunarium are well ventilated and thus the plastic having lots of holes in is easier too chew a hole in over night.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not very familiar with giving mice bread and milk instead of a water source, wouldn't it have to be changed twice a day?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't have much trouble with the mice chewing out although there has been the odd one.When that has happened I have fixed,using a cable tie,a water bottle over the hole to extend the life of the container.With the bread and milk you are meant to squeeze out the excess liquid so that it is moist crumb rather than slops.The trouble is modern bread is more rubbish and doughy than yesteryear making it difficult to get to that semi dry state.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

It amazes me that senior fanciers are still dishing out that old chestnut about bread and milk. No animal should ever be kept without constant access to fresh water in abundance. Bread and milk is fine as a SUPPLEMENT to fresh water, but not instead of it. Since the animal welfare act in 2007 its now probably illegal to keep any animal without water. I would suggest if you were visited by an RSPCA inspector, and your animals had no actual water, or means of drinking water, you would be prosecuted for causing unnecessary suffering. I strongly advise you to get water bottles for all your mice whether or not you feed bread and milk. Old school practices of this sort are simply not acceptable in these more enlightened times.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Although I'm reluctant to disparage anything Dave says, being as he's such a successful fancier, I've got to agree. Dave told me the same thing when I first started but I feel that all animals should be allowed free access to as much water as they want to drink. It's easy enough in this day and age to provide clean water so to keep them without seems rather cruel. Mice will still drink water when they have bread and milk, so obviously bread and milk alone is not quite enough for them.

ETA: Although you've got admire the dedication of a man who washes 200+ pots up every day! :lol:

Also you are able to leave your mice on their own and go away for a weekend with no trouble if they have waterbottles.

Sarah xxx


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Interesting posts, I did think that maybe it would cause a bit of a response when I posted it


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Both Gary and myself joined the fancy at a time when it was the accepted way of keeping mice. The same is true of Dave, but it's no longer about personal choice, and neither Gary or myself would dream of keeping any form of liivestock without access to fresh water. It's frankly irresponsible to give that kind of advice to newbies, and no one using this public forum should be seen to condone it. To be honest Dave and others who don't give water are a small minority in the modern fancy.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Not too alow any animal too have free access to water is cruel and irresponsible and if done on a regular basis should be reported to the RSPCA .They shouldnt be allowed to keep animals.There not true fanciers if they dont give that animal a supply of water when desired I cant understand these people there living creatures not a toy.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> The Animal Welfare Act includes a new 'welfare offence' - which put simply means that the owner of a pet is legally obliged to care for their pet properly, by providing:
> 
> a proper diet, including fresh water
> somewhere suitable to live
> ...


Quoted from the RSPCA website. It really isn't down to choice anymore (like whether you have wooden or plastic boxes, use aubiose or woodshavings) it is _illegal_ to not provide water 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I rest my case.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

To be fair he did say it was dying out,and I feel a bit bad now mentioning it as he is not a member on here and has been very helpful to me.

It just seemed to me that as he was providing me with my first stock it makes sense to continue his husbandry methods,at least for the mice I had from him.

I certainly don't want to upset anyone before I have even begun


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't worry about it, I felt the same because he is very knowledgeable and an all round lovely bloke - but you are allowed to do things your way 

ETA: carry on with bread and milk by all means, just provide water alongside!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Dave's a big boy and wont lose any sleep about what's said on here. I will tell him when I see him to try to remember it's not the seventies anymore. He's a very dear friend of mine, but it's not acceptable to be giving out advice that (as you can see) causes such controversy,and paints the mouse fancy in a bad light.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There will be proper guide lines im sure laid out for keeping of Mice in particular a 'minimum requirement' for the mouses welfare .If you are visited by an inspector they will even tell you for example that the specific housing isnt suitable.They can vist meanytime they like mine are better looked after than me.I used too show birds foreign birds and chickens and attend trade shows the Goverment were wanting too stop these show events and trade fairs selling animals because it was noted the animals welfare was at risk.I have not been to a mouse show im sure there very well organised and just the minority let it down.These fanciers are very knowlegable and its great you are getting help I wish i had some one too teach me the fancy. I learnt gardening that way by an old nurseryman now im a proffessional gardener those boys cut corners but they learn you the proper way an old saying dont do as I do do as I say but still give them water as well


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think of bread and milk as a food supplement,not a replacement for water and thats how I would use it if only I could find the time.Mark bought me a bread maker as a gift but a year on I am still a bread making virgin.Unable to bare it any longer he has crumbled and made some excellent additive free bread.Now I am wondering how I can get him baking 20 loaves a week for the mice.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Mark bought me a bread maker as a gift but a year on I am still a bread making virgin.Unable to bare it any longer he has crumbled and made some excellent additive free bread.


 :lol: That's the way to do it, Sarah :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the big flat plastic breeder containers. But any mice that find out they can chew it, will. I've only had trouble with 2 mice, though.


----------

